# Hangover Cures



## Bandito (15/2/10)

So it is pretty late, and had a big day brewing. I need to wake up fresh in the morning, so I need a way to prevent a hangover.

Personally I make sure I stop drinking at least an hour bofore I go to bed and try to drink a few glasses of water. But my secret ingredient is to take a couple of calcium and magnesuim tablets with at least one glass of water before I go to bed. These tablets are usually used to prevent cramps of major muscles like the calf muscle, but I have found them to be extremely effective in reducing hangovers. The theory as I understand it, is that they allow the body to absorb fluid and salts. As opposed to being dehydrated from drinking too much brew and not enough water. I dont think they work without drinking water with them. But hey its what I use with great effect.

What other cures are there out there? Anyone also use calcium and magnesuim tablets?


----------



## Zwickel (15/2/10)

The best way to cure a hangover is to eat a Rollmops for breakfast....or two....of course the day after.


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

are they those rolled out sheets of dried fruit extract?


----------



## Gout (15/2/10)

I normally have a powerade next to bed if i head out, so i drink it when i get home..... thought it was good until this weekend i still felt bad

a beer in the morning helps


----------



## Zwickel (15/2/10)

no, no, Rollmops is a fish, have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollmops

Quote: "At the present time, rollmops are commonly served as part of the German Katerfrhstck (hangover breakfast) which is believed to restore some electrolytes."


----------



## Effect (15/2/10)

I drink water until I can't drink anymore...then if I have to get up during the night to go to the toilet I drink some more water!

Helps more that you'd think!


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

Phillip said:


> I drink water until I can't drink anymore...then if I have to get up during the night to go to the toilet I drink some more water!
> 
> Helps more that you'd think!



Pretty much this ^

Then also I have vegimite toast to get back that vitamin B I pissed out during the night. Coupled with a berocca the vitamins and minerals should be back at a safer level and dehydration isn't an issue with all the water I drank.


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

Zwickel said:


> no, no, Rollmops is a fish, have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollmops
> 
> Quote: "At the present time, rollmops are commonly served as part of the German Katerfrhstck (hangover breakfast) which is believed to restore some electrolytes."




Ewww! sounds horrible! :lol: 

Another thing I do is have a really big and fatty dinner - tonight I had roast pork with crackling - no good for my heart but I know it will help in the short term - fattier the better. Not sure why it works.

Had two glasses of water now, so will have two 500mg clacium and magnesium tablets with the third and go to bed. I should/have to wake up in 6 hours completely refreashed (almost)


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

Phillip said:


> I drink water until I can't drink anymore...then if I have to get up during the night to go to the toilet I drink some more water!
> 
> Helps more that you'd think!



I find that causes diarrhea.


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> I find that causes diarrhea.



Osmotic diarrhea. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diarrhea#Osmotic_diarrhea


----------



## Zwickel (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> Ewww! sounds horrible! :lol:



have you ever had a medicine that tasted good?


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

Stones green ginger wine isnt too bad. But the rollmops might go well with sauerkraut... Mmmm, breakfast!


----------



## Zwickel (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> Stones green ginger wine isnt too bad. But the rollmops might go well with sauerkraut... Mmmm, breakfast!


cmon Bandito, you are hardcore


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> rollmops might go well with sauerkraut... Mmmm, breakfast!



I wasnt joking!


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> I wasnt joking!



:lol: You're so wrong dude. 

Next you'll be telling me you like fish jerky. My Icelandic friend let me try some once and omg :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

True, can only handle a coffee this morning.


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

As interesting as it is to read everyones cures...Dare I say that there is already a thread on this topic. From memory the last hangover cure thread was huge


----------



## InCider (15/2/10)

Zwickel said:


> The best way to cure a hangover is to eat a Rollmops for breakfast....or two....of course the day after.



That's for sure Zwickel! Had them at Batz's and Hennos get togethers. Awesome. Batz won't let me bring them to his place again though.... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/10)

I find once you have the hangover in the morning, there is little you can do, but I do find that isotonic drinks, vitamin B tablets and neurofen can help ease it..

If I have to much red wine, I allways end up with a big banger that only sleep will cure... h34r:


----------



## jetfoley (15/2/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Pretty much this ^
> 
> Then also I have vegimite toast to get back that vitamin B I pissed out during the night. Coupled with a berocca the vitamins and minerals should be back at a safer level and dehydration isn't an issue with all the water I drank.



I second that. Vitamin B + water, works even better if u start the Vit B b4 or during ur drinking.


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/2/10)

Infallible 4 step hangover cure:

1. Falafel Roll for lunch (if its a real hangover, you should have slept past breakfast anyway)
2. Two Neurofen or Panadol taken on a full stomach
3. Two schooners of beer, or one Belgian beer.
4. Dive into the ocean and stay there for at least 15 minutes.

Ive also heard, but yet to confirm this, that NOT drinking the night before can resolve hangovers.


----------



## Pennywise (15/2/10)

There's actually tables you can get from the chemist that are designed for preventing hangovers, can't remember the name of them but you take a couple a few hours before you start drinking and a couple in the morning when you wake up. Worked a treat the few times I took them.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/2/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive also heard, but yet to confirm this, that NOT drinking the night before can resolve hangovers.



These kind of comments really sh!t me to tears, I mean how irresponsible can you be spouting crackpot advice like this???  

Cheers SJ

(my method has always been a sports drink drunk before going to sleep, or if that fails, a fish & chip hamburger, 2 pototo cakes and can of coke!)


----------



## Fents (15/2/10)

Hangover prevention or hangover cure?

hangover cure is a pint of water when i wake up, shower if i can manage it then a zinger tower burger meal from KFC + couch + sport and a cheeky spliff. always sorts me out.


----------



## Fourstar (15/2/10)

Gatorade... i say no more. Buy two bottles as you pass your local 7/11 on your way home from the pub. Drink one before bed and one after. The potassium you lost from boozing gets replaced and works wonders at getting you back on your feet (much like a magnezium tablet.) (bananas are another awesome source of potassium).

Berocca is another good approach but everytime i have it on an empty stomach (even if i havn't been boozing) i want to vomit.

Ive also heard eggs for breakfast are good to get you back on your feet. i think there is something in them that helps your liver clean up toxins.

Cheers to no hangovers! --> :icon_vomit:


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

2 weeks ago I had been on a live-in trainigfn course for a week. 15 hr days and only about 5hrs a sleep a night. drinking most nights (ok all nights). Friday morning had a big presentaion as part of the course but as it was also the last day everyone had partied it up the night before.

big hangover. Had drunk a heap of water before going to bed. woke up after about 5hrs sleep, popped 2 nuerophen and 2 panadol, dragged myself into the shower for a terribly long time. dragged myself down to breaky and emulated Dire Strait's song, Heavy Fuel:
2 peices of toast with scrambled eggs and tomato sauce, 2 chicken chipolita sausages, 1.5 rashers bacon 1/2 grilled tomato, some fresh melon, 1 cup of burchir musli, 2 cups of coffee, 2 glasses of juice and a small danish.
then 40min later - 3 cups of coffee and 2 600ml bottles of coke.
did my presentation shortly after and killed it.
lunch i ate enough sandwiches for about 3 people i recon. more coffee and fruit.
i then crashed in the arvo.

edit: forgot to mention that i got uber grumpy after lunch and when we were leaving the course and had to deal with stupid taxi drivers (some who were refusing to take us where we wanted to go), I cracked it and gave them a massive serve. i put it down to sugar/caffine crash.


----------



## reVoxAHB (15/2/10)

I brush my teeth with anti-fungal vaginal creme, just before tucking in.


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

reVox said:


> I brush my teeth with anti-fungal vaginal creme, just before tucking in.


we didnt ask how you prevent geting fungus as you tuck into the lady your with.  

bad choice of words there reVox!


----------



## reVoxAHB (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> we didnt ask how you prevent geting fungus as you tuck into the lady your with.
> 
> bad choice of words there reVox!



rofl :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

swinging beef has a point about the cold water though (or in case the ocean). ive always found that a swim in a cold pool or the ocean has better/more sustained effects than the shower. but forcing yourself to have a cold shower is just to painful. you need to do the whole submerge quickly thing.


----------



## MHB (15/2/10)

We have talked about this a couple of times in the past, for some reason it appears to be interesting to home brewers, I don't think the answers or even the thread title have changed much, "Hang-over Cure, any remedies?" (Link from 2007) 

Before starting new threads it's not a bad idea to do a quick search, as often as not the answers you are looking for are there if you have anything new to add you can tack it on. 

This article in New Scientist is still one of the best I have found. 
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg1562....html?full=true

MHB


PS - Love the FULL name of the link it's 

http://www.newscientist.com /article/mg15621135.900-drunk-as-a-skunk--if-hangover-research-ends-up-with-people-falling-over-in-the-lab-how-on-earth-can-we-ever-find-a-cure-our-man-down-the-pub-andy-coghlan-forced-himself-to-find-out.html?full=true://http://www.newscientist.com /arti....html?full=true

M


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

MHB said:


> We have talked about this a couple of times in the past, for some reason it appears to be interesting to home brewers, I don't think the answers or even the thread title have changed much, "Hang-over Cure, any remedies?" (Link from 2007)
> 
> Before starting new threads it's not a bad idea to do a quick search, as often as not the answers you are looking for are there if you have anything new to add you can tack it on.
> M



yup. 


citymorgue2 said:


> ...Dare I say that there is already a thread on this topic. From memory the last hangover cure thread was huge





MHB said:


> This article in New Scientist is still one of the best I have found.
> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg1562....html?full=true
> M


go the bloody mary! 
in all seriousness. understanding why you get a hangover is the best way to combat it. understand you enemy. then attack its weaknesses.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> go the bloody mary!



I've always considered the humble bloody mary as a health drink!

Cheers SJ


----------



## gregb (15/2/10)

5K run fast as you can. Chunder optional, but don't fight it if you feel the big spit ready to fly. Followed by a hot shower , a clean of the teeth and a good dump. 

Brekky wheat bix with icy cold milk and a coffee with one more sugar than you normally have.


----------



## under (15/2/10)

1 - A really good shit (bowl filler)
2 - Shower (long cool shower)
3 - Gatorade/Powerade
4 - Something greasy (fish and chips/kfc/maccas)
5 - With Fents - A massive fat joint and kick back watching movies/sports/etc


----------



## phinnsfotos (15/2/10)

If I REALLY have to be firing on all cylinders the next day, I just make sure I drink as much water as I did beer. Either offer to do the leg work no matter who's shout it is and down a pint of water with each round, or keep the bottle tops and drink a pint of water for each bottle at the end of the night (yup, it's hard work doing it all at the end). Then sports drinks or barocca before and after bed. You'll get given heaps for drinking water by your mates and you'll piss like a race horse, but if you have to bounce back the next morning, and I do mean really do well , not "survive and hope no one notices that you're hung over", then this does the trick for me.

And the old "Don't mix grape and grain" works pretty well as well.


----------



## Dazza_devil (15/2/10)

In my smoking days it was a big fat 3 paper, these days I just rehydrate and kick on with it. I've found my homebrew give a rather pleasant hangover. Most times I enjoy improving as the day goes on.


----------



## schooey (15/2/10)

If I'm with a crowd I know I'm going to have a bender with (eg. Sydney Pub Crawl; Anyone started a thread yet?) I whack 3 berocca in a middie of cold water and drink it in a couple of mouthfulls. this followed by copious amounts of water before drinking. A few waters along the way. Late night lamb sandwich and another water on the way home. three beroccas in a glass of water before bed. Usualy minimises the after effects.

I went to a B&S at Gunnedah once, I drank that much water that day and night I just couldn't seem to get drunk. Made up for it the next day at the Wallabadah picnics but... :icon_drunk: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

If I'm in disaster recovery mode after a big night the quickest way to recover for me is go to HJs and order a large bacon deluxe meal minus the mayo and I'll be right as rain in about 15mins.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

Water, sleep, bacon, super hot curry, beer, sex.

Fortunately I rarely get them if I drink preservative free liquor (including my own beer)


----------



## komodo (15/2/10)

I hate hangovers and ever since I got glandular fever last year I seem to get them everytime I have more than 3 beers. 

I find though that something decent to eat about 30 minutes before going to bed and a big glass of flavoured mineral water seems to help along with some vitamin B tablets in the morning. I rarely take panadol etc. I rarely get the headaches I tend to end up with seedy guts and feeling uber tired. When I was a raver I always had apples and bananas to help keep me happy & awake during a come down/day after. Seemed to work.


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/10)

Berocca, before bed & after waking up
Bacon & egg roll (not maccas, but a proper takeaway one) or egg & vegemite toasty sandwich
a double espresso
Workdesk & chill-out tunes


----------



## alowen474 (15/2/10)

manticle said:


> Water, sleep, bacon, super hot curry, beer, sex.
> 
> Fortunately I rarely get them if I drink preservative free liquor (including my own beer)


I'd stop drinking your preservative free liquor then, cos sleep, bacon ,hot curry and beersex are very important in a balanced lifestyle.


----------



## Hatchy (15/2/10)

1 part vodka, 1 part cordial, 2 parts lemonade. Ice if desired, repeat as required. Just don't drink the whole bottle of vodka, that can result in more problems the next day.


----------



## adam (15/2/10)

If I've drunk enough that I reckon I'll need panadoles in the morning - then I have them in advance at bedtime instead. Obviously drink some water during the night and pop a couple of vit C.


----------



## petesbrew (15/2/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Ive also heard, but yet to confirm this, that NOT drinking the night before can resolve hangovers.






Supra-Jim said:


> These kind of comments really sh!t me to tears, I mean how irresponsible can you be spouting crackpot advice like this???



And we all know the cure to fixing infections is to stop brewing, right? :beer: 
Bullsh!T!!!


----------



## WitWonder (15/2/10)

adam said:


> If I've drunk enough that I reckon I'll need panadoles in the morning - then I have them in advance at bedtime instead. Obviously drink some water during the night and pop a couple of vit C.



Probably wouldn't be doing that as paracetamol inhibits liver function. Your liver is having a hard enough time as it is. 

I've read somewhere else that antihistamine tablets are pretty good. Take one or two the day of going out and should reduce the symptoms, not entirely sure why but I think it helps.


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

I probably had... 7+ pints last night and feel fine. A little tired after getting to bed around 2:30am but no alcohol effects. 

Thank you Mr Homebrew. Seriously though preservatives are evil.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

beerforal said:


> I'd stop drinking your preservative free liquor then, cos sleep, bacon ,hot curry and beersex are very important in a balanced lifestyle.



They have other health benefits that make them an essential part of my life.


----------



## alewifey (15/2/10)

I swear by Milk Thistle, before drinking, before bed and again in the morning. 
It helps the poor stressed liver.


----------



## barls (15/2/10)

Zwickel said:


> cmon Bandito, you are hardcore


thats true the really hardcore dont get hangovers as we dont stop drinking


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/2/10)

a banana or two before bed and a large glass of water or a multivitamin tablet and a large glass of water, ever since i have been doing this i have never had a hangover and i have been known to do a full 16hr shift at work after only 2 hours sleep after a bender...

failing that a vitamin b12 shot at the hospital after your stomach has been pumped (so a friend tells me).


----------



## Fents (15/2/10)

pure oxygen is meant to help to if you have a nurse for a wife get her to steal a massive bottle of it.


----------



## Beer Magician (15/2/10)

3 Panadeine or 2 Nurofen Plus before going to sleep (the codeine hit cures everything) and if you're somehow still crook in the morning take 2 more and as much coke as your body can stomach. The ingredients in the coke hasten the effects of the codeine. Never fails. And that's Coke as in the drink.....


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Fents said:


> pure oxygen is meant to help to if you have a nurse for a wife get her to steal a massive bottle of it.


kills brain cells though. I knew airforce pilots who would swear by high ration O2.

actually i forgot about the nurse thing. a good friend is a nurse. occational she gets a few IV bags of saline. hook thqt straight into the vien and rehydrate yourself in no time. its awsome cure but not exactly practicle


----------



## bum (15/2/10)

MHB said:


> We have talked about this a couple of times in the past



Someone has already pointed that out. h34r:


----------



## joebejeckel (15/2/10)

B1 , you use it to process the alcohol and it's easily depleted, your body can only absorb around 15mg a day so you need to stock up, drop some multivitamins, and have a stock of B1 on hand, thiamine , you know, Vegemite, barocca .

, I've been contemplating adding B1 in the mash, like 500g , then I'll never get a hangover, :chug:


----------



## WSC (15/2/10)

joebejeckel said:


> B1 , you use it to process the alcohol and it's easily depleted, your body can only absorb around 15mg a day so you need to stock up, drop some multivitamins, and have a stock of B1 on hand, thiamine , you know, Vegemite, barocca .
> 
> , I've been contemplating adding B1 in the mash, like 500g , then I'll never get a hangover, :chug:



Why not also add panadol to secondary..........and bacon....all bases covered then


----------



## gregb (15/2/10)

WSC said:


> Why not also add panadol to secondary..........and bacon....all bases covered then



Bacon grease would make head retention a tricky issue.


----------



## Pete2501 (15/2/10)

gregb said:


> Bacon grease would make head retention a tricky issue.



What about a longer protein rest?


----------



## jetfoley (15/2/10)

Biggest problem with the BAD hangovers, is that you passed out befor you could drink the gatorade or take the panadol etc... PLUS you wake up early cause the anthill you passed out on is annoying you.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (15/2/10)

JetF said:


> Biggest problem with the BAD hangovers, is that you passed out befor you could drink the gatorade or take the panadol etc... PLUS you wake up early cause the anthill you passed out on is annoying you.



thats a different story, if you wake up with one and you have to stay awake take a couple nurofen plus and a litre of ice cold coke.


----------



## InCider (15/2/10)

WitWonder said:


> I've read somewhere else that antihistamine tablets are pretty good. Take one or two the day of going out and should reduce the symptoms, not entirely sure why but I think it helps.



If you're really hurting take sudafed or similar. Pseudo-ephedrine is the bomb - unblocks the sinus cavities and releases the pain. Plus the codeine! This is for serious - Grade 10/10 hangovers where you absolutely must function.

Antihistamine is a very good prophylactic - taken before imbibing works wonders. Do it for case swaps!

Tiredness is the harbinger of doom for me. Drinking while tired is a sure thing for a nasty bite. Drinking pumped is OK.

InCider


----------



## Greg Lawrence (15/2/10)

I find that Valium works quite well for me. I dont know that it cures the hangover, but it sure doesnt bother you once they kick in.
Fortunatly I have a large supply of them from when I had a past illness that cleared up alot quicker than expected.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

Each to their own - my (thankfully few) experiences with barbiturates have been less than pleasant. I'd rather suffer a hangover.


----------



## Kingy (15/2/10)

i carry water with me everywhere even on non drinking days (not very ofter i have an AFD) but leading up to the weekend i drink more water as its hard to stomach water on a hangover.
When i wake with a hangover its off to the beach for a body surf/swim even if its raining. I end up getting that smashed by the waves water runs out my nose hours later lol. But it fixes me and a beer tops it off in the arvo.
The best thing i find is to get out there amongst it,instead of sitting around the house feeling sorry for yourself. :lol: cheers

oh yea could lay off the grog but thats not an option lol

also,someone has a siggy on here "i feel sorry for people who dont drink,as when they wake in the morning thats as good as there going to feel all day" lol thats awesome, fits the hangover perfect!!
cheers,kingy


----------



## Cocko (15/2/10)

Meth.

Sorted.

BTW: You may need beer for the come down, which may lead to a hangover...... then more meth, easy.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

spirit or crystal?


----------



## Cocko (15/2/10)

manticle said:


> spirit or crystal?




Crystal.


----------



## Dazza_devil (15/2/10)

Cocko said:


> Meth.
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> BTW: You may need beer for the come down, which may lead to a hangover...... then more meth, easy.




Sounds like a good recipe for disaster.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/2/10)

Fixes ya right up!


----------



## schooey (15/2/10)

Haha... hog grease, rooster juice and a schooner of old. Brekky of champions!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/10)

Neurofen is better than Panadadol, as it is an Anti-Inflamitory

The headache is mainly caused by de-hydration of the brain...

Alcohol dehydrates and depresses the body...ever noticed how much you sweat when pissed...


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

Cocko said:


> Crystal.



Drug of the century. Let's take it six nights in a row then accuse the old lady on the tram of stealing our teeth.


----------



## Pumpy (15/2/10)

Zwickel said:


> The best way to cure a hangover is to eat a Rollmops for breakfast....or two....of course the day after.


Yeah they are Soused raw herrings l like them but cant remember after a big night eating anything raw makes me spew :icon_vomit: 

Pumpy


----------



## iScarlet (15/2/10)

One Vitamin B before drinking, one Vitamin B before bed (if you can remember), one Vitamin B after rolling out of bed.
Then off up the pub for a big plate of full Irish.


----------



## Bandito (15/2/10)

joebejeckel said:


> B1 , you use it to process the alcohol and it's easily depleted, your body can only absorb around 15mg a day so you need to stock up, drop some multivitamins, and have a stock of B1 on hand, thiamine , you know, Vegemite, barocca .
> 
> , I've been contemplating adding B1 in the mash, like 500g , then I'll never get a hangover, :chug:



Will have to try that B1 stuff. I've also been considering making a vitamin infused brew - vege stock will be my first experiment - home made with plenty of carrots.

During my red wine phase I found that a glass of milk before bed and after two bottles left me feeling pretty damn good the next day. Doesnt work anywhere nearly as well for beer - just red wine IMO.


----------



## manticle (15/2/10)

Yeast produces various B vitamins. Ethanol depletes the body's levels (usually the body is in deficit) so you'll need to add a big carrot in to combat it.

Big carrot.

Actually I though carrots were mainly good for vitamin A?


----------



## Cocko (15/2/10)

manticle said:


> Drug of the century. Let's take it six nights in a row then accuse the old lady on the tram of stealing our teeth.



Now THAT is funny.

If I get drunk tonight and wake up hung over, do meth to cure it, I will be sure to read that post again as I am sure it will be way funnier on meth... what isn't fun on meth.


----------



## Dazza_devil (15/2/10)

Cocko said:


> Now THAT is funny.
> 
> If I get drunk tonight and wake up hung over, do meth to cure it, I will be sure to read that post again as I am sure it will be way funnier on meth... what isn't fun on meth.




Sitting in a prison cell.


----------



## Cocko (15/2/10)

Boagsy said:


> Sitting in a prison cell.



Just jokes mate.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/2/10)

Bandito said:


> During my red wine phase I found that a glass of milk before bed and after two bottles left me feeling pretty damn good the next day. Doesnt work anywhere nearly as well for beer - just red wine IMO.



Tell me your kidding? Milk on red wine would curdle in ya guts and make you spew yogurt! :icon_vomit: 

I think you can have that cure ALL to yourself there Bandito.


----------



## phinnsfotos (15/2/10)

I know everyone is different and all but I couldn't think off anything worse than milk after red wine. I've always liked a cleansing ale after a skin full of red. Usually a good excuse to drink a left over lite beer that's been hanging around from the last BBQ.


----------



## piraterum (16/2/10)

My pet hate is the seedy hangover. I can handle headaches and being dehydrated, but the seedy feeling is the pits! lol If you've ever had a session on Cooper Sparkling Ale you'll know what i'm talking about :lol: 

Taking B vitamin pills before heading out if you know you going to have a big session...

I find bananas are good when you have the seedy hangover when you feel like your going to puke if you drink or eat anything. Full of B vitamins, potassium and help settle the stomach - they have a antacid effect.

I don't know why but I find lemon/lime drinks also help reduce the seedyness feeling


----------



## mfeighan (16/2/10)

i say you just htfu and take it on the chin if you get one. hangovers are easily prevented by skulling as much water as you can b4 bed and when u get up to have a slash skull as much water as you can

if you get the hangover its just a reminder that you forgot to drink water b4 hitting the hay 

having said that i still get hangovers but u just gotta wear it  none of these painkillers, your liver will already be in overdrive trying to make up for the night b4


----------



## Pete2501 (16/2/10)

Seriously guys. Hungry Jacks the next morning = all fixed.


----------



## Gout (16/2/10)

just had a home made burger mmmmm feel better already now where is my beer


----------



## rude (16/2/10)

Lambs fry for breaky


----------



## Greg Lawrence (16/2/10)

Liver with some farver beans and a nice bottle of Chianti.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/10)

rude said:


> Lambs fry for breaky


 :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: 


I find different drinks give different hangovers, VB/Tooheys gives me the worst head banger, to much Red makes me seedy in the morning, Coopers and home brew just leave me feeling tired, mainly due to lack of sleep..

Also...food...If I eat whilst drinking I wake up fine, If I dont then I am not so good in the morning..I have never had a bad hangover at any of the Xmas swap meets, even considering the life threatening quantities of beer drunk. But I do end up tired, due to only getting about 4hrs sleep --Thank you Ned & Rook


----------



## Greg Lawrence (16/2/10)

Cocko said:


> Now THAT is funny.
> 
> If I get drunk tonight and wake up hung over, do meth to cure it, I will be sure to read that post again as I am sure it will be way funnier on meth... what isn't fun on meth.






Boagsy said:


> Sitting in a prison cell.



You could always pick at some scabs, maybe extract some of those loose teeth and scratch yourself till you bleed. 
Now thats fun in a prison cell!


----------



## AussieJosh (16/2/10)

Two pints of water just before bed! And try not to piss the bed!!!  The woman will not be happpy! Try to get 8 hrs sleep! When you wake in the morning another two pints of water and a Berroca performance! Try not to spew! and have KFC for lunch! You will feel perfect by 5pm and another beer by 6pm!


----------



## BEC26 (16/2/10)

2 glasses of strong cordial (flavour your choice)

1. Hydrates & provides nutrition

2. Heard it from Dr Karl or some other scientific review on the ABC (so it must be right lol). Lived by it for the last few big nights out, and right as rain the next morning

Cheers


----------



## Jamieman (18/2/10)

In my younger days it used to be a nice fat doobie, followed by a spew, followed by a gatorade, followed by bacon and eggs on toast & a coffee. Never failed.
Now a days i just don't drink as much.
Those end of night shots of sambucca/tequila is what did it.


----------



## Bandito (18/2/10)

So if I want to drink tomorrow night and go to work on saturday without a hangover I could try:

Having one or two B1 and calcium & magnesium tablets and a bannana with lunch, with a gatorade chaser. Plenty of water in the afternoon. Then drink at night and not forget to have a good dinner - perferably a hamburger, then before bed have some water, another one or two B1 and calcium and magnesium tablets, another bannana and a gatorade or a strong cordial.

Then I should be all good on saturday morning right? Have I forgotton anything? Cos I will be shopping for all this tomorrow.

And that was the point of this thread - take everyones individual preventative measures and add them together to make a super duper hangover preventative!


----------



## Bandito (19/2/10)

So its friday night which is my drinking night, and 90% there. I had a BBQ pizza for morning smoko. Then 2 bannanas for lunch with a B1 tablet. Then had ?# of beers. Will cook up a couple of hamburgers with tomatoe, egg and cheese for a late dinner, then have another two B1 tablets, 3 calcium and magnesium tablets and a bannana, with a couple of glasses of water before bed. Unfortunately I forgot to get a sports drink or cordial. but as they say 4 out of 5 aint bad.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

Interesting Bandito. lets us know how you pull up tomoz.



Pete2501 said:


> Seriously guys. Hungry Jacks the next morning = all fixed.




Oh yeah! Bacon Deluxe :icon_drool2: .


----------



## Bandito (20/2/10)

Judging by how I fee atm, it wont be good, but yet to start making the burgers... will post when I wake up. 

I do expect it to take a few weeks to perfect though.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

Bandito said:


> Judging by how I fee atm, it wont be good, but yet to start making the burgers... will post when I wake up.
> 
> I do expect it to take a few weeks to perfect though.




On ya Bandito! Got to admire someone willing to take one for the team :beerbang: . Like your automated brew rig it will be a little bit of trial and error, no?

Chap Chap


----------



## Bandito (20/2/10)

Chappo said:


> it will be a little bit of trial and error, no?




Bloody oath! err is that the time? damn! hope I get to bed before I get up! Thats the other trial an error thing! 

Hangon, I supposed to do something, what was it?.......... ............ 
Oh, yea make some burgers!


----------



## Gout (20/2/10)

lots and lots of water


----------



## Bandito (20/2/10)

Oh yea! thats what I forgot! Still consuming lots and lot of beer though,


----------



## Zwickel (20/2/10)

Id say, its not the alcohol that makes you feel bad next morning, it must be the sleep that makes you dizzy.

proof: at night, right before going to bed, everything still feels alright. After you fall asleep and wake up in the morning, youll feel bad.

So it must be the sleep that gives you that special hangover feeling


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/2/10)

Zwickel said:


> Id say, its not the alcohol that makes you feel bad next morning, it must be the sleep that makes you dizzy.
> 
> proof: at night, right before going to bed, everything still feels alright. After you fall asleep and wake up in the morning, youll feel bad.
> 
> So it must be the sleep that gives you that special hangover feeling



I agree with Zwickel, when my son comes to visit and we pull an all nighter with no sleep I feel _fantastic_ at 8.00am :icon_chickcheers: .

Not so good at 6.00pm though :wacko: .

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

Soooo where is the Bandit? :lol:


----------



## /// (20/2/10)

I dont care in what form, but I need A Cure right now! (reminds me of a Fugazi song actually ... )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/10)

I remember when I was an apprentice and we all began our long journey to long term Alc consumption, one of the boys was a not that willing to drink for fear it wouldmake him sick..


So we told him to drink a glass full of cooking oil before hand, and it would line his guts and not make him sick.... :lol:


----------



## Bandito (20/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Soooo where is the Bandit? :lol:




:wacko: I forgot to have dinner, tablets and bannana = epic fail. Its a 5.5 on the hangover scale. Make that a 7


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/10)

who needs to go to hungrey jacks,KFC etc when you can make this at home to help the hang over. not that i had a hangover on sunday but usually features when i do have a hangover


----------



## boingk (22/2/10)

Yeah, big fan of the home cooking citymorgue. This is my favourite, especially for those who like chilli or Mexican food:

1 large white onion
500g beef mince
1 can '5 bean mix', or kidney beans
Raguletto 'Basil & Red Wine' pasta sauce (or favourite pasta sauce)
3 cloves garlic
chilli flakes
black pepper
Homebrand 'taco seasoning' you get in palm sized packets from the Woolworths pasta sauce/indian food isle for ~80c a packet. Near the tortilla wraps.

Dice and cook onion in a pan until just going translucent, then throw in your mince and break up until fine.
Tip in beans after draining liquid out of the can, stir through with onion and mince.
Put pasta sauce in (about 2/3rd's of a jar or until desired consistency) with half of the packet of seasoning mix, crushed garlic and chilli + pepper to taste.
Give a good stir and simmer until desired consistency is reached.

Serve on tortillas with chopped capsicum, lettuce and cheese. Add tobasco sauce if desired. Don't forget to warm the tortillas in the microwave beforehand for about 15~20 seconds per tortilla.

Lived on that for literally half of my meals through university. Cheap, easy, tasty. Love my burritos!

Cheers - boingk

PS: I find a glass or four of water before bed also drastically reduces a hangover. I generally switch while I'm still out & about.


----------



## superdave (22/2/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Next you'll be telling me you like fish jerky. My Icelandic friend let me try some once and omg :icon_vomit:


You sound like the perfect candidate for some fish crackling


My hangover cure (minimisation) is a big bottle of blue sports drink; yes it has to be the blue one, no idea why but seems to work better. A tactical chunder doesn't go astray either h34r:


----------



## domonsura (22/2/10)

superdave said:


> A tactical chunder doesn't go astray either h34r:




BAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAA......too funny. Never heard it called 'tactical' though. Wouldn't it make you 'Alcholobulemic' ? :lol:


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

Thanks for that recipe, Boink. What do you call it? White-as-**** Burritos? Jesus wept. Bolognese with beans.


----------



## boingk (22/2/10)

> White-as-**** Burritos. . . . Bolognese with beans.



Might sound simple but it goes down a treat. Trick is to not use anywhere near as much sauce as you'd use for pasta, and rack up the spices big time. If you've got a better stocked spice rack than I've ever had then you can ditch the 'just kinda almost acceptable' taco seasoning and add in some cayan pepper, paprika, cummin, a pinch of salt...and whatever else you happen to have at hand that you like to add in for a bit of extra kick. Some limes compliment the chilli and black pepper well if you've got them to squeeze over the top.

Using lamb instead of beef mince also makes it a bit better. Fuller, richer flavour IMO.



> White-as-**** Burritos?



Don't suppose you'd be anything other than white, mate?

- boingk


----------



## Fourstar (22/2/10)

boingk said:


> Using lamb instead of beef mince also makes it a bit better. Fuller, richer flavour IMO.



Try pork and i think you have a winner


----------



## Katherine (22/2/10)

Fourstar said:


> Try pork and i think you have a winner



put chocolate in the chilli con carne makes it even better!


----------



## Fourstar (22/2/10)

Katie said:


> put chocolate in the chilli con carne makes it even better!



or if you can get the mexican spiced chocolate :icon_drool2: 

Mole anyone? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_%28sauce%29


----------



## Scruffy (22/2/10)

What's all this bloody eating nonsense!!?

You don't eat your way through a hangover...

You can do one of three things.

i. 5.30am (as long as you're not still drinking), Swim.
ii. Keep drinking, that's right, wake up and reach for that bottle of Barley Wine at the bottom of the fridge, as soon as you feel the effects, switch to your normal brew and keep yourself topped up...
iii. Just plain water - dribble it in all day... towards the end of the evening, force a pint down. Then continue drinking. Your bladder will hate you...

Alternatively, don't combine anything, or drink sulphates.


----------



## boingk (22/2/10)

It does go well with pork, actually! Bit of a fan of satay pork wraps, too. Somehow goes really well with it even though you don't see the combination all that much.

- boingk


----------



## bum (22/2/10)

boingk said:


> Don't suppose you'd be anything other than white, mate?



I am white and grew up in a very white environment and as I result am very well versed in the horrors of boring, Anglo food.


----------



## boingk (22/2/10)

> as I result am very well versed in the horrors of boring, Anglo food.



Haha, fair enough. Not a big fan of the tranditional fare either, more a stirfry and Brazilian/Mexican food kinda guy. 

- boingk


----------

